# Getting a nice slow jog



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Add pressure to the reins, but while your doing it keep pressure with your legs and push him into it.
Draw reins also help, I can have my barrel horse doing a western jog in those things.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Add pressure to the reins, but while your doing it keep pressure with your legs and push him into it.
> draw reins also help, I can have my barrel horse doing a western jog in those things.


Sonny has never had draw reins, martingale, or a training fork on...and I have a feeling he wouldn't like it and would either panic or throw some bucks

I do add pressure to his reins but he puts his nose either up so he can't really feel too much of the pressure, or just ignores it and then lets me know he hurts afterwards.

I'm going to try working on a slow jog today to see if I can get it...I can get a slow canter alright...it's just the jog...*sighs*


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, sometimes the problem isn't that your horse is unwilling, he's just unable.

Sonny might need to put on some muscles before he is able to sustain a slow jogging frame. It takes muscle for them to move that slowly. I always use the car analogy:

Imagine that Sonny's gaits are like gears in a car. Usually, the slower the car moves, the lower the gear. But now you are asking Sonny to move more slowly in a high gear. There are cars that can pull off from a standstill in 5th gear, but they usually have around 400-500 lb.ft. of torque. Otherwise they will just stall. Sonny is in the same position -- he may not have enough power to keep up a strong frame, and so he is increasing the speed to make it more comfortable for him. In order for Sonny to jog with a nice collected frame, he will need to have the muscles to support himself.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

when I first tried him out before I bought him he did a nice slow jog...and it seems like if I am worried or something he will do a nice slow jog (as if he's trying to take care of me...he's a sweety :wink: ) but if I'm really confident that day (like I usually am) he'll want to go fast.

I've tried making myself be nervous, but it doesn't work...he can tell if I'm faking it or not. It's soo weird though


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Serpentines, Serpentines, serpentines - They work!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> Harlee rides horses said:
> 
> 
> > Add pressure to the reins, but while your doing it keep pressure with your legs and push him into it.
> ...


I have used draw reins on horses that have never used them, my barrel horse for instance, works like an angel in them. They're just like regular reins they can put their head up, it all depends on how you work with them.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

How is his collection when you ask him for it?
Does he normally go with a nice low head set, or higher up?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

update?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow lots of people focusing on the hands - I say sit deep and ask it from your seat! You can control the speed of the gait from your seat, sit deep and think slow with your bum  YOU set the tempo, and make him match it.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I agree 100% JDI - - the hands are only there for support


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was wondering... Sonny, werent you english and you just recently switched to western? If that's the case, english movement is a little different, you kind of "pump" or you move with the horse, where with western, it's more of a side to side motion, against the horse, to slow him down... I'm not explaining very well...


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Sit deep, relax, and breathe  Horses really feel you... Also, circle, circle, circle! If he speeds up, do small circles (bend his nose in, ask for collection, apply your inside leg to bend around you) until he slows down. Then come out of it. If he speeds up again, complete this process each time. He'll start to realize that each time he speeds up, he's going to have to circle, and horses do get bored easily!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I was wondering... Sonny, werent you english and you just recently switched to western? If that's the case, english movement is a little different, you kind of "pump" or you move with the horse, where with western, it's more of a side to side motion, against the horse, to slow him down... I'm not explaining very well...



ok... I'm riding my chair again :wink: to me it is a roll of the hips (seated deeply)...but against the horse like farmpony said...awww... I'm not doing a good job either... :? crud...now I'm confused because my chair doesn't jog...If not helpful..maybe I'm entertaining???


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL @ Dumas :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

um.... uh.... ok, i would do best not to comment.... minds going COMPLETELY the wrong way now...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

:lol: :roll: :shock: :lol: :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dumas you crack me up :lol:


----------

